Ask HN: How would you start a profitable SaaS company in 14 days? - mjid_
======
mindcrime
Maybe you could try taking out some of the details provided here? That's an
awful lot of information to parse...

------
ziddoap
Uhh.... With what goals? Why 14 days? What scope? What industry? What target
market? What are your skills? What language? How big of a team? Whats the
budget?

